# coner memo



## DevenNadudvari (Feb 16, 2009)

how do you memorize coners for old pochmann?


----------



## byu (Feb 16, 2009)

I use a form of visual memorization that I came up with called RCAP. You can find a description here. You can also use numbers, letters, or almost anything else.


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Feb 16, 2009)

i tried and i can not do it


----------



## Gparker (Feb 16, 2009)

i do a taping sequence and say the name of the letter. like in the the buffer has to go to URF i would tap it and say the letter of the color. i do w-top,r-front.
;ets say the buffer is the white orange blue. i would tap it and say W, then look at that sticker and sees where it needs to go


heres a video explanation: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N3dh8TuYu8


----------



## boiiwonder (Feb 16, 2009)

Well I use to do something like this when I first started.

I did somethign like what the guy above said but instead of just tapping the corner I would give them numbers like most people do when they 3op. Then instead of just saying "W" I would think of a word that starts with W.


ex. Heres a scramble ( Blue on top Red in the front )

L' R2 D' U B' D' B' L U2 F L2 R B F2 L' D2 B2 F D U' L' D L' R D'

The number is the corner and the letter is where it has to go


So heres how I would memo the corners 


4b= four berries
7y= seven yaks
1w=one witch
2r= two rubies
5g= five girls
8o= eight octagons
6g= six graves
Parity= It dosent make sense

then you can make a story that goes with them it would be something like.

I was walking in the woods when I saw 4Berries. As I started too eat them 7Yaks were about too throw down so I decided to watch. It turned out to be A ( to me a also mean one ) Witch controling them so she can take 2Rubies from their hideout while they werent looking. Then nout of nowhere 5girls summoned 8octagons to fight. 6 of them died so they made 6Graves But It didn't make sense!

I can make up BS on the spot so this worked for me. 

Or you can just repeat the words you made up a few times that will probaly work too. 


Oh yea their different words each time, but the numbers stay the same. 

I explained this the best I could.


heres how I number the corners

1 UFL
2 UFR 
3 UBR 
4 UBL 
5 DFL 
6 DFR 
7 DBR 
8 DBL


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 16, 2009)

I use visual, basically the same way Eric Limeback does in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTlC1I93Dzo&feature=channel_page


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 16, 2009)

Pure tapping =D


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 20, 2009)

Well I think 3 Cycle is better as my memorization looks like

(24536)(78) and orientation is remembered in pairs


----------



## stanleysabara (Mar 2, 2009)

the way i memorize my corners for old pochmann is like this

each corner has assigned consonant letter, 

corner 1 - B
corner 2 - D
corner 3 - F/P
corner 4 - buffer
corner 5 - M
corner 6 - R
corner 7 - S
corner 8 - T

there are 3 sides of each corner, if the target is going to the LEFT/RIGHT side, i will add a suffix with "ai" or "ey" sound, i.e, Bay, Day, Faye, May/My, Rae, Say, Tie......

if the target goes to the FRONT or BACK side of the corner, add a suffix of "ah" i.e
Bad, Dad, Fagg, Mug, Rag, Sad, Tag.......

if the target goes to the UP/DOWN side of the corner, add a suffix of "oh" i.e. Book, Door, Four/for, More, Roar, Soar, Torn....

BTW, it doesn't really matter what word you use as long as you remember the corner and the side your target is.. you can have a name, place, etc. any word

another thing is, when i memo, after I figure out the whole sequence of my memo, i try to create stories to make it easier to memo

say for example

Bo, Da, So, Mai, To, Fa, Ra

my memorization goes like this
Both dads saw my two fat rabbits

another interesting idea is to do the PAO system based on this letter syllable combination

Bo, Da, So, Mai, To, Fa, Ra

Bo dumps soda, May took funds, Randy

again, it doesn't matter what set of words you use, as long as the 1st letter and the syllable corresponds to the target corner.

1 distinct advantage of the old pochmann is that you don't need to memorize corner orientation (EO), so my method goes like, EO, EP, and then CP, then parity if there is. my memo is narrowed down to 3 parts, not four.

Hope this helps.. thanks!!


----------



## happa95 (Mar 3, 2009)

Sir E Brum said:


> Pure tapping =D



same


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 3, 2009)

stanleysabara said:


> the way i memorize my corners for old pochmann is like this
> 
> each corner has assigned consonant letter,
> 
> ...



I used to use that exact method too (with different letters), but switched to tapping and found it's much quicker after practice.


----------

